# Looking for rental accomodation - 2 weeks



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all, I am searching for a villa or similar for hire 26th March - 8th April 2016 near Tomar while we are working on renovating our house. There are 2 adults and 1 child. Ideally, we are hoping to have a bit of a holiday as well as working so it would be nice to have use of a garden and pool (I don't mind that it will be cold in there!!) The budget is a little tight so mansions and castles will be out of the question I am afraid!! If anyone knows of any accommodation that could fit the bill, please feel free to pm me.
Thank-you, Claire


----------

